# Cypress Mulch??



## dante5 (Jul 6, 2011)

I am currently setting up for an Argentine Black & White Tegu and I am looking at getting Cypress Mulch, as I already use it for my Red Foot Tortoise. The question I have is, can I buy this from a Home&Garden Center (like WalMart) rather than buying it from a pet store? It is very expensive to fill such large enclosures with stuff from the pet store and they do not sell it in large bags. However, I also do not want to do anything that could harm my babies. I don't know if there would be an pesticides or bugs that could be harmful in a regular bag of mulch, as opposed to the "reptile" mulch??

Thanks![/size][/font]


----------



## kellen.watkins (Jul 6, 2011)

I would imagine it would be safe, it had to be safe for plants and I've heard of people using it for reptiles, read the package and see if it has any warnings


----------



## james.w (Jul 6, 2011)

As long as it is just cypress and not a cypress blend it is fine.


----------



## dante5 (Jul 7, 2011)

I am unable to find just cypress mulch, but I found a blend at Lowes that is organic and all natural cypress and forest product. Would this be okay?? I dont plan on feeding in the tank at all.


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

I'm not sure, it would depend on what the "forest product" is. This is the reason I use a sand/soil mix is because I can only find cypress mulch at the pet stores and don't want to spend the money on a ton of little bags to fill a large enclosure.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

I use hemlock.


----------



## dante5 (Jul 7, 2011)

With the sand/soil mix where do u buy it? What companies? What do u need to look for on the bags to know its okay to use?

I cant find hemlock at any of my local stores


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jul 7, 2011)

Soil is plain old topsoil. It would not have plant food, manure etc.. It goes for maybe $1.50 at home depot. The sand is play sand you an get that at any hardware store, home depot or toys r us. I think I did a 75% -25% mix.


----------



## james.w (Jul 7, 2011)

Like herpgirl said or I buy mine at a local landscaping place and they have something premixed that I use.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jul 13, 2011)

*Has anyone used Organic Eucalyptus Mulch? I also am having problems finding just Cypress Mulch, most places sell a blend, that have a pine mixture in it, which I sense is not good for Tegu's?*


----------



## tora (Jul 13, 2011)

Why mix it with sand? 


And @ Nytes - I use a eucalyptus/soil mix. I've never had a problem, hasn't molded up on me either. It also makes for good digging and burrows.


----------



## Nytes_Haven (Jul 13, 2011)

*Thanks Tora, btw what type or soil do you use?*


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 14, 2011)

the pet store i go too sells the cypress mulch in bulk i got a giant bag for 25 bux i dont no were all u guys live but in plaistow nh there is a place called zoo creatures also known as n.e.r.d and they have good prices on cypress mulch just incase anyone lives in my area.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Jul 14, 2011)

I get straight up cypress mulch from a local mulch company....average price is from 2.50 per bag to 3.50 per bag depending on time of year. I was glad to stumble on THAT little gem.


----------



## james.w (Jul 14, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> the pet store i go too sells the cypress mulch in bulk i got a giant bag for 25 bux i dont no were all u guys live but in plaistow nh there is a place called zoo creatures also known as n.e.r.d and they have good prices on cypress mulch just incase anyone lives in my area.



$25 is really expensive for mulch.


----------



## mrcleansheet (Jul 14, 2011)

formy red i just use topsoil mixed with eco earth . and he loves it !


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 14, 2011)

I think landscaping or bark companies are the way to go, especially if you've got a few enclosures. I got 1/4 yd of hemlock for around $12 yesterday. It covered both enclosures but I might go scoop up a few more bags to increase the depth a bit, its not quite as deep as I'd like.


----------



## spidersandmonsters (Jul 14, 2011)

This may be a regional thing(I live in Alabama), but I can get garbage-bag-size bags of pure cypress at Lowe's for like four bucks..


----------



## Rhetoric (Jul 14, 2011)

I think it is regional, I know a lot of people in the NW have issues getting cypress. They sell it at petsmart but I'd have to pay an arm and a leg to barely cover the floor of the enclosure lol


----------



## j.sawyer48 (Jul 15, 2011)

james.w said:


> j.sawyer48 said:
> 
> 
> > the pet store i go too sells the cypress mulch in bulk i got a giant bag for 25 bux i dont no were all u guys live but in plaistow nh there is a place called zoo creatures also known as n.e.r.d and they have good prices on cypress mulch just incase anyone lives in my area.
> ...



well they have small bags for 10 bux which was expensive but my dude gave me a giant bag for 25 which is equal to 7 or 8 small bags so it was kind of a deal lol i dont kno the prices of mulch these days


----------



## mrcleansheet (Jul 15, 2011)

i live in saskaoon ( canada  ) and there is absloutly no cypress mulch anywhere  not in any garden store , home depot , wal mart , petsmart , petland , anywhere !


----------



## james.w (Jul 15, 2011)

j.sawyer48 said:


> james.w said:
> 
> 
> > j.sawyer48 said:
> ...



I'm guessing you are talking about a 2 cu ft bag. I was paying $12.50 a bag, but lots of people throughout the country can get it a low as $2.50. Sometimes you have to take what you can get though.


----------

